# Afraid of the Leash



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well today My Wife put the Leash on Radar and boy did he go nuts. Wouldn't move for her at all and even backed off when she got it out. We have a harness for him to wear instead of the collar. We wanted to try the Harness first. I like it because it covers him up well and he can wear it around the house. I guess we just have to wait and see what he does when we bring him outside for walks with it.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Was it just the leash, or the collar too/. Best think to do is put on a short leash and let him walk around the house dragging it behind. Within a few days he would be useed to it, then you could start walking with him
lAURIE


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sounds good. It was the collar and leash. I heard it's better to put a harness on them instead of a collar.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If it was both, I would first do the collar/or harness, give him a day or so with that, all pups freak out when a collar is first put on them. You will see, they get accustomed to it quickly. Then add the lease. 
Laurie


----------

